
Launch HN: Dating App for Your Social Network - chadgoodman
Hey HN! I&#x27;m Chad, a co-founder of Lucid, a dating app for your social network. On Lucid you can secretly like people you know, and match if they like you back.<p>Dating services have existed for 100&#x27;s of years, but they have always had the same purpose: to introduce you to new options. But, the highest frequency of romantically active people (under 22 years old) aren&#x27;t looking to be introduced to strangers. They already know who they like and they see them, speak to them, and interact with them every day.<p>We want to build the first dating app social network, where you can find and like anyone from your school, program, dorm, club, work, etc. and they&#x27;ll only know if it&#x27;s mutual.<p>We&#x27;ve been live for three weeks and have matched more than 200 people. More than 1&#x2F;3rd of our users use us everyday, some using the app 20+ times a day.<p>Would love for you to check out our iOS app and hear what you think.<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;appsto.re&#x2F;ca&#x2F;SfGTib.i" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;appsto.re&#x2F;ca&#x2F;SfGTib.i</a>
======
camhart
Cool idea. Would have loved it years ago (married now).

------
forkLding
Seems like an interesting idea, like the UI design

